# B13 Rear Deck replacement carpet



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

I would like to buy some carpet to re-cover my rear deck and change it from grey to black, does neone know where to buy just plain automototive carpet? , i was thinking of just spray glueing it on there...would this work?
thanks
p.s. i did try searching.
mav


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Any car audio specialty shop should be able to get you black acoustical carpet. I did the same mod to my B14 not too long ago and it does make it nicer looking back there. Or you could hit Crutchfield's website and pick up a roll.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The carpet Crutchfield uses is good stuff. Easy to work with and attaches nicely with spray glue.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

thanx guys, ill check out those places and ill post some pics when im done
mav


----------

